# Shear Pin part number among other issues



## russen99 (Nov 8, 2019)

I suppose this might be a dumb question, but does anybody know the proper part number for the shear pins for a 536.88620. It is a 9HP 26". I chatted with the sears part direct and they said 710-0890A (bolt with a locknut). I picked a pack of those up at Ace and they did not fit, they were too big. I believe they were 5/16". I picked up another set that was 1/4" pin with cotter pins instead of a nut and bolt. However, in the parts diagram it shows them having a collar whereas neither the bolts or the pins came with a collar. I am wondering if lacking the collar will cause issues. I had two of them snap very shortly after starting so I am wondering if the pins are incorrect. However, I have other issues where the snow is being barely thrown and getting packed in. I am wondering if this could've caused them to snap. 

I have to go through the diagnostic tree for why the snow is not being thrown and have only replaced the belt so far. Still have to check if it is tensioned properly, handle cable is tensioned correctly, check if the impeller is damaged, and check the carburetor- it is hunting a bit but under load it seems to work. 

This is a hand-me-down that worked all last winter with no issues besides the hunting. 

Other shear pins that somewhat resemble what's in the diagram:

Husqvarna 580790401
Jonsered 59073380


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That model number does not bring up anything, are you sure it is correct?

If your snapping shear pins/bolts right after your starting, I'm going to surmise something else is going on, thus causing them to break.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

710-0890?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I take one of the old ones out and bring it to my parts dealer to get replacements. In reality, IMO there's only a few different shear pins/bolts out there and if the length and diameter are right, they should work.
Now on the fact you're shearing them off right away, I have to agree that something else is going on.


----------



## russen99 (Nov 8, 2019)

Sorry, I was missing a number in the model number. It's 536.886260.

Finishing up a thorough carb cleaning right now. Hopefully that will take care of the hunting. 

The augers rotates freely on the shafts without the shear bolts so I don't think that's an issue. 

I was on some rougher terrain (unpaved) and will set the skid plates lower to allow ~1" clearance.


Thank you all for your feedback.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Your machine originally used these unusual clips below. May just need to find something to replace it with a traditional nut & bolt. Lowes usually carries some MTD one, I've used.


----------

